
Show HN: WeTube. Sync YouTube player across multiple devices - redraw
https://wetube.glitch.me
======
Fr33maan
Back button just refresh the page on android, very annoying.

~~~
redraw
Sorry. Worked on mine, we must be testing on different browsers/versions, but
it might have to be that root path pushes Vue's router to a shareable URL.

------
sansnomme
What's the stack? You should do a blog post!

~~~
arkits
You can view the source here -
[https://glitch.com/edit/#!/wetube](https://glitch.com/edit/#!/wetube). Quite
nicely done!

~~~
redraw
Hey thanks! right, that's the link. It's hosted on glitch so you can
see/edit/fork it.

I've tried to keep it simple, but couldn't improve latency anymore. No matter
if it's using socket.io or some faster network transport, there will be some
latency. So I've used server's time as reference for clients to adjust the
player's current time across devices.

However, there's still a delay added by the YouTube player when triggering the
play action. It's an async action, and YouTube's embed player API _seekTo_
method seems to be rounding or not updating if the player is already playing
in the nearby time. I'm not sure what else to do to achieve a perfect sync.

